# Two weeks in France



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Last minute but going to France for the last week of March and first week of April. Not strangers to France have been many times before but not this time of year. 

Unsure what to do or were to go. 

What would you do? 

All suggestions welcome. 

We both enjoy walking & cycling. 

Trevor


----------



## shreksnr (Sep 17, 2011)

Try not to travel to far, i would sugest Normandy or Britany and tour either . If theweather is not to good you will have to travel some concideable distance south to find any sun. Try and explore the area you choose and enjoy the culcture.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

As you have no particular plans, I'd wait a while yet and watch the weather. 

At that time of year I'd avoid altitude - can be damp and chilly.

If you know France well, why not take the opportunity and go to some part(s) you've not been to.

2 weeks - personally, I'd not drive more than a day and a half from the ferry/tunnel.

Or, you could do what I do, just bimble - no particular destination in mind.

Enjoy


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

We might mooch around and have a look at some of >> these << or maybe >> these << but that's what we like to do at this time of year . . . may be totally boring to you however. 8O

Dave


----------



## shreksnr (Sep 17, 2011)

Looks ideal enjoy.


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Or >> this << or >> this << or >> this <<.

All fabulous and well worth a visit.

And for walking and cycling, the Brenne National Park here 46.75612°N 1.25061°E.

Literally hundreds of lakes dug by monks in the Middle Ages for fish farming. All completely naturalised by now (no surprise :roll: ) very beautiful, and some delightful walks and rides . . . plus a good chance of seeing 93 species of bird and loads of ragondin and other wildlife!

Dave


----------



## barryd (May 9, 2008)

If I had two weeks I would either

Go straight down to Portsmouth and hop on the Normandie Express fast ferry (very flipping fast actually) to Cherbourg and do a bit of wilding around the Cherbourg Peninsula. We discovered this at the end of our summer trip last Autumn and there are some superb places and spots, then I might do a few old haunts in Britanny.

Or 

For the chance of some good weather I might belt down as fast as possible to the Dordogne. We were there in April a couple of years ago and the weather was warm enough most days to go out on the scooter in shorts (so 20c to 25c) but we had Ice on one aire one morning!


----------



## greenasthegrass (Oct 27, 2007)

I would go down Belgium, Luxembourg through to Trier in Germany then back to Charleville Mezziers. Did that couple of years ago lovely and easily done with no tolls in 10 days.

Greenie


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

We are doing the first two weeks in April, current plan is to blast down to Bordeaux/Dordogne but if the weather is reasonable further North then may not go so far...


----------



## mr2 (Feb 26, 2009)

Skar said:


> We are doing the first two weeks in April, current plan is to blast down to Bordeaux/Dordogne but if the weather is reasonable further North then may not go so far...


We are doing first 3 weeks in April and taking in the Atlantic Coast of Brittany. Followed a similar pattern last year with fantastic weather- came back wiht a tan. Trying out some new aires this time.

barry


----------



## GEMMY (Jun 19, 2006)

Zeb, >> these << or maybe >> these << brings back memories of a coach tour of Italy, the coach would stop and the party on board would shout in unison ABC, which when translated meant... another bloody church, :lol: You could use the same for castles. :lol:

tony( no disrespect intended, you can't be to sure round ere )


----------



## Skar (Jul 13, 2010)

mr2 said:


> Skar said:
> 
> 
> > We are doing the first two weeks in April, current plan is to blast down to Bordeaux/Dordogne but if the weather is reasonable further North then may not go so far...
> ...


Great weather last year! If it's similar I guess we won't get further South than the Charante, but I'm planning worst case scenario... See you there!

Steve


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

TM59 said:


> Last minute but going to France for the last week of March and first week of April. Not strangers to France have been many times before but not this time of year.
> 
> Unsure what to do or were to go.
> 
> ...


"All Suggestions Welcome"

If I had two weeks, I would be in St. Tropez Area.

Yes, it is a long way, cost a fair bit in Diesel and tolls. But that is just what we do. Weather can be changeable. But the coastal cycle path from St Maxime to St. Tropez takes some beating. As does the cycle path in Annecy, but may be too early for good weather.


----------



## mandyandandy (Oct 1, 2006)

Did it last year and taking friends this year, only had 1 shower in 2 weeks. 

Annecy and back staying on Aires mainly but one site right next to lake for couple of days when we get there. 

If you want to know basic route just let me know. 

Mandy


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*RAIN*



mandyandandy said:


> Did it last year and taking friends this year, only had 1 shower in 2 weeks.
> 
> Annecy and back staying on Aires mainly but one site right next to lake for couple of days when we get there.
> 
> ...


Annecy is like this....

You go June one year the sun is melting the tarmac. The Lake looks pure azure and sparkling.

You Go the following year, take some Family and Friands who you have told how beautiful it is. >and it pisses down every day and the lake looks grey<

TM


----------



## TM59 (Mar 11, 2008)

Thanks for all the useful suggestions. Food for thought. Surprised no one suggested Paris.


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

TM59 said:


> Thanks for all the useful suggestions. Food for thought. Surprised no one suggested Paris.


I would imagine that most of us, whatever place we've suggested, would assume a route avoiding Paris.


----------



## NeilandDebs (Aug 28, 2008)

*where to go*

Hello All,

We have an unexpected 4weeks off!! We thought a quick trip over the channel. So we are going on tuesday. All those suggestions will come in handy.

NeilandDebbie


----------



## johnthompson (Jul 29, 2010)

We have just come back (mid February) from the Med coast at Narbonne Plage. It was bitterly cold with strong blustery winds. The whole of France was covered in snow and about minus 10c.

In Narbonne I tried to wash the back window and with the cold wind the brush froze instantly to the plastic window.

All the Aires we used had the drinking water frozen or turned off. 

Brittany looked the best for temperatures when we looked at the forcasts.

We gave up because our leisure batteries appeared to have failed but on return to the UK they were tested and declared to be fine.

John

Edit I fogot to mention our waste outlet froze at Narbonne Plage and we unable to dump until we got to Birmingham, as it would not defrost anywhere enroute even during the day.

We decided after this trip, that in future in winter it will be southern Spain for us, or stay in the relatively mild UK.


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*Aires*

We have just returned from Southern Spain where it peaked at 24c one day. But mainly was rom 17c - 22 c from around 11am - 3/4pm.

But we drove down through France and the weather was fine. Mild in-fact.

In the Pyrenees, it was around -10c but the water was flowing as normal from the fully serviced €13 a night 10a EHU Campsite.

You can check on the weather here

http://www.lelavandou.eu/ukwebcam.htm


----------



## me0wp00 (Jun 2, 2010)

from 1-15th Feb we had a maximum on -7C in Indre (Chateauroux) with a windchill and minimum temps of -23C every single day for the 15 days...was horrible, the house water froze up after a week as did the neighbours but today was 18c :lol:


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

mandyandandy said:


> Did it last year and taking friends this year, only had 1 shower in 2 weeks.
> 
> Annecy and back staying on Aires mainly but one site right next to lake for couple of days when we get there.
> 
> ...


Blimey only had one shower in 2 weeks.Did you not feel dirty :lol: :lol: :lol:

Les


----------



## teemyob (Nov 22, 2005)

*shower*



lifestyle said:


> mandyandandy said:
> 
> 
> > Did it last year and taking friends this year, only had 1 shower in 2 weeks.
> ...


 :lol:


----------

